

The amazing story of illegal arms dealer Viktor Bout (2003) - pinstriped_dude
http://www.nytimes.com/2003/08/17/magazine/17BOUT.html?ref=viktor_bout&pagewanted=all

======
jon_hendry
Check out the archives of the blog Yorkish Ranter. He ran a Bout-tracker, that
scanned the air flight databases of places like Sharjah, to track the flights
of Bout-connected shady air transport companies.

Very interesting.

